# Going back to Mexico/Central America at the start of November...join me?



## Everymanalion (Oct 5, 2012)

So I just got back from Tenn/Southern Texas/Northern Mexico recently and I want to go down there for a longer period this time, anyone between NYC/Texas want to meet up and head south before the real cold hits?


----------



## astr0 (Oct 6, 2012)

I might be interested. 

You hitching back down or riding freight, or both?
How do you scrounge up money across the border?


----------



## Everymanalion (Oct 6, 2012)

Probably taking the Chinatown bus as far as I can go south then hitching the rest of the way. I busk(harmonica) or just plain 'ol spange down there and work odd jobs IF it is ever available which is not very often.


----------



## zephyr23 (Oct 7, 2012)

their the international rainbow this dec in mexico and mad fam are driving down their togather.....i might be going it wil be my third ti me in mexico


----------

